# نظام ادارة الطيران ( Flight Manegment System )



## كاسبر برو (15 فبراير 2008)

في كل حين واخر يتم ابتكار نظام جديد لتسهيل مهمة الطيار للتحليق بالطائرة ومساعدته في تسهيل مهمته الملاحيه والارتقاء بعنصر الامان التقني ونظامنا اليوم ليس بالجديد ولكن يستحق بالاشاده فلقد صمم بشكل متكامل مصحوب بدرجه عالية من الامان فهو يوفر جميع المعلومات التى يحتاجها الطيار اثناء التحليق ويعطى صورة متكامل لموقع الطائرة على مسارها وجميع المطارات المحيطة والتجهزات الخاصة بالهبوط وسرعة الطائرة واتجاه الرياح والمسافة المتبقية .... الخ في شاشة مستطيلة الشكل بالالوان تسمى ( EHSI ) ويعرض النظام جميع المعلومات بشكل رقمى على جهاز مصاحب يسمى ( MCDU ) ويتمتع بنظام التغذية الثنائى بمعنى صعوبة الخلل الفني الذى يؤدى الى فقدان النظام كاملا كما انه يتغذا من جهازين للتحكم منفردين ويغذى كلا منهما الاخر بطريقة سلسة في حالت اى خلل لاي منهما تسمى ( FMU ) واليكم الرسم الذى اعدته حتى يكون مطابق للواقع ويشرح نفسه بنفسه.

اليكم الرابط​ 

FMS DIGRAM.rar - 4.3 Kb​


----------



## م المصري (15 فبراير 2008)

اكرر شكري و تقديري لك اخي الفاضل علي جهدك المتواصل 

و مواضيعك "النوعيه " المفيده 

حيااك الله ...


----------



## tariqsamer (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كاسبر برو (16 فبراير 2008)

اشكر مرورك خيو م المصري ومتابعتك محل تقدير الجميع مع تمنياتى لك بدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## كاسبر برو (16 فبراير 2008)

tariqsamer قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
شكرا على مرورك اخى الكريم


----------



## بي سي (17 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كاسبر برو (18 فبراير 2008)

بي سي قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية


 
شكرا اخى الكريم على مرورك


----------



## ـ و ـ (18 فبراير 2008)

شــــــكـــــــرا


----------



## كاسبر برو (19 فبراير 2008)

ـ و ـ قال:


> شــــــكـــــــرا


 
شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## 3adel (2 مارس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## زياد قباني (3 مارس 2008)

كاسبر برو

تشكر على مجهودك الطيب

ممكن سؤال ؟


من هو مصمم هذا النظام .. ؟؟؟

مع الشكر


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (6 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## q_p (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف شكر على التعريف


----------



## karim01 (22 مارس 2008)

thank u brother


----------

